# Carbonio cold air intake AIR Filter cleaning help...



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Carbonio AIR Filter cleaning help...*

K so my car is coming up on the 96 000 KM maintenance schedule.... and in the owners manual; it says that they will change all the filters etc... the cabin air filter is okie but
i installed the carbonio CAI system back @ 83000 km range... 
1) will the dealer be able to locate it and clean it?????? or will they let it be?
2) if they dont clean it... the quote for the 96000 km maintenace should be cheaper right??? quoted @ 320 CDN
3) How do i clean cabrbonios air intake air filter...... how do i wash/ clean it?? any special chemicals????
4) i did my own tire rotation last week....... can i ask the dealer not to do it and again will that lower my quote??
please let me know
thank you


_Modified by vwjetta252006 at 8:30 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

You don't need to clean the carbonio intake after 13000km. Just tell your dealer not to do those things and they won't, and you won't be charged for them.
You can get a K&N filter recharge cleaning kit to clean the filter, shouldn't have to do it until 32,000km


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_You don't need to clean the carbonio intake after 13000km. Just tell your dealer not to do those things and they won't, and you won't be charged for them.
You can get a K&N filter recharge cleaning kit to clean the filter, shouldn't have to do it until 32,000km

Thanks man!!


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

x2 on the K&N cleaning kit. It's $15 at Canadian Tire.
I've heard that you should check the filter every 15k-20k. It doesn't hurt to check, and it's much easier when the car is on a lift. It would probably take a tech 5-10 minutes to take off the splash guard, check the filter, and replace the splash guard.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

32000 kms is 20.000 miles.
umm.. i clean my filter every 5000 miles or 6 months... as well as tire rotation...
I, wouldnt advise to leave a filter on that much of a long period of time without cleaning it.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_x2 on the K&N cleaning kit. It's $15 at Canadian Tire.
I've heard that you should check the filter every 15k-20k. It doesn't hurt to check, and it's much easier when the car is on a lift. It would probably take a tech 5-10 minutes to take off the splash guard, check the filter, and replace the splash guard.

lol mines a pain in the arse...... lol when u try to put the plastic parts back on the car.......aligning them and what not .... ahhhh but the k&n filter willd o eh?


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_32000 kms is 20.000 miles.
umm.. i clean my filter every 5000 miles or 6 months... as well as tire rotation...
I, wouldnt advise to leave a filter on that much of a long period of time without cleaning it.


I do the tire rotation myself every 5000 miles.. just hate taking off the guards..... its a pian in the ahole!!


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (vwjetta252006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjetta252006* »_lol mines a pain in the arse...... lol when u try to put the plastic parts back on the car.......aligning them and what not .... ahhhh but the k&n filter willd o eh? 

Sorry, when I said 'splash guard' I meant the bottom part of the front bumper, not the wheel arch lining. But if the car is on a lift, both are much more easily accessible.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_
Sorry, when I said 'splash guard' I meant the bottom part of the front bumper, not the wheel arch lining. But if the car is on a lift, both are much more easily accessible.

haha no problems i know what you meant.. regardless they all have to come out.. thats how i was able to gain access to the part where the filter sits now.. 
i wonder if i can buy another filter ie K&N TO replace carbonios stock one while i wash and clean it...... cuz i read it would take about 8 hours for it to completely dry so u could apply the oil filler to "recharge the filter" my cars in the garage... in our building...







and dont wanna leave the parts lose for 8 hours.. or have to keep taking the screws on and off if i can get away with doing it once..


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: (vwjetta252006)*

I buy a new filter and change it every 15k or so, I'm using AEM dryflow on my Carbonio, sure the K&N is lifetime, and you can clean and oil it, but the process takes time to do it right, your taking the bottom of the car out, too much oil and you hose the maf, bah..I just grab a 30 dollar filter every 15-20k, and I can change the filter through the wheel well, rim off, pull back the lining, new filter..done. 30 dollars once a year is a drop in the bucket for maintenance.
Edit:
after 10k miles which is average per year for me, the filter is hardly dirty, though I have all my splash guards intact, closed foglight grills, etc but I was pretty surprised at how clean they stay. I rinse them out, clean them, sell them to a buddy afterwards.


_Modified by dmxsoulja3 at 7:13 AM 2-17-2010_


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (dmxsoulja3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmxsoulja3* »_I buy a new filter and change it every 15k or so, I'm using AEM dryflow on my Carbonio, sure the K&N is lifetime, and you can clean and oil it, but the process takes time to do it right, your taking the bottom of the car out, too much oil and you hose the maf, bah..I just grab a 30 dollar filter every 15-20k, and I can change the filter through the wheel well, rim off, pull back the lining, new filter..done. 30 dollars once a year is a drop in the bucket for maintenance.
Edit:
after 10k miles which is average per year for me, the filter is hardly dirty, though I have all my splash guards intact, closed foglight grills, etc but I was pretty surprised at how clean they stay. I rinse them out, clean them, sell them to a buddy afterwards.

_Modified by dmxsoulja3 at 7:13 AM 2-17-2010_

Does anyone know the dimensions of the FILTER for carbonio itself?
i want to buy another air filter while i recharge the original one from carbonio...
http://www.namotorsports.net/l...t/140
Does anyone know the air inlet diameter , the width and the length
and will there be a difference longer vs. a smaller one? Im guessing the longer ones will get better air intake?


_Modified by vwjetta252006 at 6:10 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

i also would like to know how to clean the carbonio intake filter itself. i drove for 2 months without a fender liner on the passenger side and the filter looks very very dirty. and im missing 3lbs. of boost. guessing this is because of how dirty the filter is.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (myblkvr6)*

I made a DIY on Jettamkv.com
I have two filters and swap them every oil change. This gives it plenty of time to dry. I have the Evolution tuning Evoair short ram, so it's right on top and easy.
The filter gets much cleaner if it's not too dirty to start with.

_Quote, originally posted by *"07jettamk5"* »_I picked up a new filter and installed it, so I thought I would do a quick DIY on the K&N filter recharger #99-5000
Using this kit was easy. I only had about 15k on the old one, so it was not very dirty.
New filter, and recharge kit.








The instructions that come with the kit, and available to download on their site, are simple. Follow them correctly,and the filter will look great for a long time. 
Spray cleaner on both the dirty side (outside) and the clean side (inside)and let it sit for 10 min.








Flush clean side (inside)only with cool low pressure water. This will flush out the loosened particles.
This is what you get. A clean filter that now looks white.
















Spray oil onto dirty side (outside) only, flowing up and down to cover the pleats. Don't go crazy! Stay light and smooth.
Wait 20 min and look for any spots you missed. It should now have a nice even red color inside and out.
















I then allowed it to sit out on some paper towels for about a week to help evaporate the excess oil.









Then packed it up, in the OE plastic it came in, and will wait for the next swap. =D> =D> =D> 
















All done!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 7:53 AM 3-10-2010_


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

I know some air filters have to be reoiled / recharged after being washed.. and some dont, does the original Carbonio have to be reoiled???????????


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anyone know of a local place to purchase a replacement filter for the carbonio 2.5 system? I'd like to have 2 filters so I can clean and oil and put it away for the next time I need it to reduce downtime of my rabbit...


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Got an answer from APR/Carbonio directly...
http://www.carboniodirect.com/...r.htm


----------



## jar_bond (Oct 8, 2006)

vwjetta252006 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *dmxsoulja3* »_I buy a new filter and change it every 15k or so, I'm using AEM dryflow on my Carbonio, sure the K&N is lifetime, and you can clean and oil it, but the process takes time to do it right, your taking the bottom of the car out, too much oil and you hose the maf, bah..I just grab a 30 dollar filter every 15-20k, and I can change the filter through the wheel well, rim off, pull back the lining, new filter..done. 30 dollars once a year is a drop in the bucket for maintenance.
> Edit:
> after 10k miles which is average per year for me, the filter is hardly dirty, though I have all my splash guards intact, closed foglight grills, etc but I was pretty surprised at how clean they stay. I rinse them out, clean them, sell them to a buddy afterwards.
> 
> ...


whats the air inlet diameter for the carbonio intake?


----------



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

wow i posted in this thread in march, drove for 6 months with out a passengar side fender liner, and still have not cleaned my filter. guess im cleaning this week before h2o.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

I searched everywhere on the internet and couldn't find a reference for a filter replacement -- I'm posting this info here for others to find later. (Note: this is on my car now, so it definitely works, no guessing.)

The replacement part for the stock filter is *K&N RU-2820*.

Here are the dimensions, copy-pasted from K&N's website in case the link is broken in the future:

Product Style: Round Straight Universal Air Filter
Flange Inside Diameter: 3 in (76 mm)
Flange Length: 0.625 in (16 mm)
Flange Type: Centered
Height: 6.5 in (165 mm)
Outside Diameter: 5 in (127 mm)

Cost was approx. $40 at retail; YMMV.

:beer:


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jon1983 said:


> I searched everywhere on the internet and couldn't find a reference for a filter replacement -- I'm posting this info here for others to find later. (Note: this is on my car now, so it definitely works, no guessing.)
> 
> The replacement part for the stock filter is *K&N RU-2820*.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! Such a great piece of info that nobody ever seems to know! :thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

this also may help.

http://www.carboniodirect.com/default.asp


----------

